# Roof flue to finish off



## DigitalM (8 Dec 2019)

I realised today that I meant to finish off the roof flue. When we fitted the woodburner we hastily just piled the tiles around the plate below the flue. Any advice on the best way to finish this? It doesn't leak, but it's hardly the best finished job. It's not seen from the front so cosmetically it's not that important, but it would be good to do a better job than this.


----------



## Tim l (8 Dec 2019)

You just need to get some tile and a half tiles to give you extra span .look at your gable end and finish it like that, maybe a bit of undercloak and pug it up.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Dec 2019)

Yep, Tim has it. For any awkward area on a plain-tiled roof , you need tile-and-a-halves. You also need a small angle grinder, and you just crudely cut away around the flue then slide the cap down over. You'll need to take away at least a couple of single tiles and replace them with tile-and-a-halves.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (8 Dec 2019)

Looks like you could do with a few eaves/tops tiles along the top edge as well (with a little bit of tilt fillet underneath too) - it's got a bit of a telltale sag - the tiles are supposed to be double-lapped everywhere you want to keep rain out.

I've attached an example at the eaves, but you've effectively created the same situation - requiring a similar detail - above the flue pipe.

Cheers, W2S


----------



## DigitalM (8 Dec 2019)

Thanks everyone. Very much appreciated.


----------

